# contest!



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

hi all, i entered a dutch picture contest with a photograph of my pixie.
And when i get enough votes i can win some really nice stuff.

So i was wondering if you guys wanted to vote for me:
http://www.hillspet.com/nl-nl/science-plan-equity/photo-contest.html?a=200&photoid=Y4KE20


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

That is the most adorable picture everrrr!!! But how do I vote? I can't read the website  Just let me know which word I should click on! I wasn't sure if it was "Bladeren" or "Reageer op deze foto" or if I'm not even close with thinking it's one of those! :lol:


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

you just have to vote by clicking on the facebook's "like" button


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

It IS a completely adorable picture! I voted! Hope you win!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Adorable, I voted and also posted a link to all my friends on FB to Like it too, hope you win


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

ahww thank you guys!!
I REALLY appreciate this


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

I voted!!! I hope you win!! Keep us posted on how you're doing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

How could you not win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Yipeeeeee I figured out how to vote!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

we'll its kinda easy to lose cause many people uploaded stuff 
altough i do think i'm the only one uploading a hedgehog lol.

but i saw one picture that had like 85 votes.. so i'm not sure if i can top that
so if you have friends on facebook feel free to give them the link also
cause i could use every vote! 

& again thank you guys, really appreciate it!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That picture is adorable  Good Luck


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Thank you ^^


----------



## Tishy Tasha (May 30, 2011)

I <3 It! Voted!


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

I dont have a facebook so I can't vote but that photo is adorable and I hope you win. Good luck!


----------

